# 1/2 Bath Remodel - Need Advice



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

Quite the project ya got there Al 

99% of the bathroom remodels we perform we do just as your doing, strip it all down to the bare bones so you know exactly what you have to work with and repair for a permanent job when your done, so your doing this the right way!!! Good Job.

As far as the plumbing and floors, when the walls are stripped we replace all drainage pipes going into the main stack, depending on age of your home I can almost promise that sink drain line is pretty plugged up, we've had some with only enough room for maybe a pencil to poke through. For no more than it takes/costs it's a no brainer to just install some new PVC, it'll drain really fast and make the new connections alot easier with less chance of leaking...tieing into old pipes can be challenging.

The toilet drain, we always remove the subfloor since 99% of the time there is water damage as you found out, we take and either remove the cast pipe out of the hub on the stack and install new pvc or we'll take and cut the cast iron branch coming out of the main stack, install a rubber adapter and then run new pvc off that and upto the new toilet flange location. You can leave the pvc pipe coming up long and just cap it off for now to prevent sewer gasses from getting in your home, install your sister boards on the joists and lay down the new subfloor. 

After your complete flooring job is done, go back and cut the pvc pipe flush with the finish floor and install the new toliet flange so it sits on top of the finished floor. You will need a flange that will fit into the new section of drain pipe for the toilet to make this easier.

Any other questions, just hollar and hopefully that takes care of your flooring/plumbing questions.

Josh


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Allen,
Josh says it all. I would only add to try and install the sub floor in one piece if your going to tile. Just find the center of the toilet drain and cut the hole out prior to setting it in place.


----------



## allen1466 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I had the plumber come over yesterday and give me a quote on the stuff that IHI said. I need to have (3) new shut-off valves installed. The C/H water pipes to the sink don't have shut-off valves and the shut-off valve going to the toilet is leaking and needs replacing. The plumber is going to replace the cast iron going to the toilet with PVC. The drainage line from the sink to the stack is lead and is going to be replaced with PVC. 

I didn't get the new floor close enough to the stack, so I will need to cut out part of the new floor around the cast iron stack. I think I will wait until he gets his part done before I put the new part of the floor down. So I get the floor as close as he needs it to be. 

He will be out Friday to take care of that, and then the fun begins w/ drywall and tape/mud.

Thanks, Allen


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

The original floor was not thick thin-set mortar, it was a full "mud" job with wire reinforcing. No better tile base is possible in my opinion. It's still doing fine in my house after 112 years.


----------



## links (Jan 4, 2007)

When the walls are stripped we replace all drainage pipes going into the main stack, depending on age of your home I can almost promise that sink drain line is pretty plugged up, we've had some with only enough room for maybe a pencil to poke through. For no more than it takes/costs it's a no brainer to just install some new PVC, it'll drain really fast and make the new connections alot easier with less chance of leaking...tieing into old pipes can be challenging. Well i am in the middle of bathroom remodeling too. And I am desperatly looking for more informationr regarding this topic, so If you could post some website that help a lot....please don't post this website remodel-bathrooms.com as I already know about it. thanks in advance


kathy


----------

